

Inspired By Elon Musk, BNOTIONS Produces Cutting-Edge Demo - nahimn
http://bnotions.com/inspired-by-elon-musk-bnotions-produces-cutting-edge-demo/

======
pedalpete
I had never heard of BNotions before, and I don't want to belittle the work
they've done here, but they talk about creating things that have never existed
before while showing a copy of something that went viral a few weeks ago.

If they were the first ones to do this, I'd absolutely give them kudos, and
from a technical perspective, I do, but putting out a marketing video that
talks about how innovative you are and showing how you copied what somebody
else did, doesn't measure up.

